# lcd file from netbsd



## santoshbs (Aug 5, 2010)

hi i copied lcd these .c and .h file from the below link, it is of netbsd will it works...?, is there any changes to made in this file...

CVS log for src/sys/arch/arm/s3c2xx0/s3c24x0_lcd.c
CVS log for src/sys/arch/arm/s3c2xx0/s3c24x0_lcd.h


----------

